# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Συστάσεις για ψυχίατρο - νευρολόγο

## Alex.louk

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ,
Μετά από κακή εμπειρία με ψιλοκυβίνη και κάναβη πριν ένα χρόνο βιώνω καθημερινά τα αισθήματα της dp/dr.Κανω θεραπεία που μεν βοηθάει αλλά όχι σε βαθμό ικανοποιητικό.
Θέλω να βρω κάποιον ψυχίατρο - νευρολόγο που να έχει εμπειρία σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις για να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω και φαρμακευτικά , υπάρχει κάποια σύσταση ?
Σας ευχαριστώ, εύχομαι σε όλους/Ες
Γρήγορη ανάρρωση !

----------


## KARMA

> Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ,
> Μετά από κακή εμπειρία με ψιλοκυβίνη και κάναβη πριν ένα χρόνο βιώνω καθημερινά τα αισθήματα της dp/dr.Κανω θεραπεία που μεν βοηθάει αλλά όχι σε βαθμό ικανοποιητικό.
> Θέλω να βρω κάποιον ψυχίατρο - νευρολόγο που να έχει εμπειρία σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις για να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω και φαρμακευτικά , υπάρχει κάποια σύσταση ?
> Σας ευχαριστώ, εύχομαι σε όλους/Ες
> Γρήγορη ανάρρωση !


Υπάρχει νευρολόγος στη Θεσσαλονίκη και σε βοηθάει σε ότι του ζητήσεις αν θέλεις περαιτέρω διευκρινίσεις στείλε μου να σου πω πληροφορίες.

----------


## Ruden

Καλησπέρα ! Αν θέλετε να κάνετε θεραπεία με φαρμακευτική κάνναβη μπορειτε εύκολα να βρείτε … εχω να σας προτείνω αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το επιτρέπει το φόρουμ! Μπορείτε να βρείτε κ στο youtube εύκολα … να στε καλά

----------

